# debriefing



## Alexandra (Jan 29, 2013)

Είδα χθες σε έναν υπότιτλο να αποδίδεται "απενημέρωση". Ψάχνοντας στο Γκουγκλ βρήκα ότι αυτή η απόδοση συνηθίζεται από πολλούς, και μάλιστα προτάθηκε και έγινε αποδεκτή στο Προζ.

Τι λένε τα λεξικά:
απο- : πρόθημα το οποίο: 
1. δηλώνει: 
*α. απομάκρυνση, χωρισμό*: _αποκεντρώνω, αποχωρίζομαι· αποκέντρωση,απόπλους·απόκεντρος, απόκοσμος, απόμαχος, απόστρατος. || αποχετεύω· αποχέτευση. 
*β. αφαίρεση*· (πρβ. ξε-[SUB]I3[/SUB]): αποκεφαλίζω, απολεπίζω, απονευρώνω, αποσφραγίζω, αποψύχω, αποκεφαλισμός, αποσμητικό, αποτρίχωση· αποβουτυρωμένος.
*2. λειτουργεί ως στερητικό*· (πρβ. ξε-, α-[SUP]1[/SUP])· δηλώνει: 
*α. την αντίθετη ενέργεια από αυτή που εκφράζει η πρωτότυπη λέξη*: αποδιοργανώνω, αποδυναμώνω, απομυθοποιώ, αποπροσανατολίζω, αποσυνδέω·αποδιοργάνωση, απομυθοποίηση, αποπροσανατολισμός, αποσυμφόρηση. || αποκρυπτογραφώ, αποκωδικοποιώ,αποκωδικοποίηση, για τη μετατροπή ενός συνθηματικού κειμένου στο κοινό σύστημα γραφής· απομαγνητοφωνώ, απομαγνητοφώνηση, για την καταγραφή ενός μαγνητοφωνημένου κειμένου. 
*β. στέρηση, απουσία των χαρακτηριστικών που συνεπάγεται η πρωτότυπη λέξη*: αποπαίδι, απάνθρωπος. 
*3. δηλώνει το τέλος, την ολοκλήρωση της ενέργειας που εκφράζει η πρωτότυπη λέξη*· (πρβ. ξε-[SUB]I2[/SUB]): αποθερίζω, αποσώνω, αποτελειώνω, αποφοιτώ· αποθηλασμός, αποφοίτηση. 
||* αυτό που μένει, αφού σταματήσει η ενέργεια που συνεπάγεται η πρωτότυπη λέξη*: αποδιαλεγούδι, αποκαΐδι, απομεινάρι, αποφάι· (βλ. -ούδι[SUP]2[/SUP], -ίδι, -άδι[SUB]2[/SUB], -άρι[SUP]3[/SUP]). 
4. *επίταση στον υπέρτατο βαθμό αυτού που εκφράζει η πρωτότυπη λέξη· (*πρβ. ξε-[SUB]III1[/SUB]): απογεμίζω, απογυμνώνω, αποναρκώνω, αποξεραίνω, αποφράσσω, γεμίζω, γυμνώνω κτλ. τελείως· απόφραξη·απόξενος. || μείωση:απογέρνω. 
*5. τη μεταβολή του αντικειμένου στην κατάσταση που εκφράζει η πρωτότυπη λέξη*: απολιθώνω, αποκρυσταλλώνω, αποξενώνω· απολίθωμα, αποξένωση. 
*6. χρόνο*· αυτό που έρχεται μετά, αφού τελειώσει αυτό που εκφράζει η πρωτότυπη λέξη: απόβροχο, απόγευμα, απομεσήμερο· απόγονος._

Αναρωτιέμαι πού κολλάει η λογική της απόδοσης ενημέρωση/απενημέρωση, πλην της *μηχανικής *μετάφρασης του ζεύγους briefing/debriefing.

Φανταστείτε την εξής μετάφραση: He debriefed the pilots after their mission = Απενημέρωσε τους πιλότους, αντί για "Άκουσε τις αναφορές των πιλότων".

Η Magenta δίνει για το debrief: Παίρνω αναφορά (από στρατιωτικό, διπλωμάτη κτλ.) μετά από εκτέλεση αποστολής.

Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας γι' αυτό;


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 29, 2013)

Μου φαίνεται εντελώς αδόκιμο. 

Εγώ θα έπαιζα με το "ενημέρωσε/ενημερώθηκε από" ως ζευγάρι για το brief/defrief. Αλλιώς το "πήρε αναφορά" που είναι και πιο σωστό.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 29, 2013)

Η δική μου γνώμη είναι ότι συμφωνώ μαζί σου, Άλεξ, αλλά θυμάμαι από τότε που είχα κάνει μια σχετική δουλειά ότι η γνώμη της ΕΛ.ΑΣ. συμφωνεί με την _απενημέρωση_.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 29, 2013)

Απόλυτα εδραιωμένη η απόδοση debriefing = απενημέρωση στον χώρο των ΕΔ/ΣΑ. Πιο απόλυτα δεν γίνεται. :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2013)

Πρώτα απ' όλα, θα πρόσθετα (θα προσθέσω) την *απενημέρωση* στους Νεολογισμούς σαν καθιερωμένο όρο που θα έπρεπε να μπει στα λεξικά. Ωστόσο, έχω απόλυτη άγνοια για την απόδοση του ρήματος _debrief_ στα σώματα (ασφαλείας κτλ) και θα ήθελα να μας φωτίσετε. 

Το ότι αποτελεί ορολογική πατάτα, δεν υπάρχει καμιά αμφιβολία. Το κακό είναι ότι δεν μπορούμε να τη θάψουμε.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 29, 2013)

Μέχρι να έρθει ο Ζάζουλας και άλλοι ειδικοί: Όπως τα θυμάμαι, στην αστυνομία η _απενημέρωση_ γίνεται όταν έχει γίνει ήδη η επιχείρηση ή ένα συγκεκριμένο περιστατικό. Όσοι λαμβάνουν μέρος σε αυτή, δίνουν στη συνέχεια κάτι σαν κατάθεση που αφορά την εξέλιξη των γεγονότων, η οποία περιέχει λεπτομερή περιγραφή των συμβάντων, και χρησιμοποιείται στη συνέχεια για διάφορους σκοπούς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 29, 2013)

Απενημέρωση (Ποιήματα), σύνδεσμος στη Βιβλιονέτ

Στον *γκούγκλη βρίσκω* εφαρμογές όχι μόνο σε σώματα ασφαλείας κλπ, αλλά και στον αθλητισμό, στην ψυχολογία (κατάστρωση ερωτηματολογίων) κ.ά...


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2013)

Για να γίνω σαφέστερος: Αν σε κάποιο κείμενο τεχνικής φύσης προτιμηθεί να πούμε «έγινε η απενημέρωσή τους», έχει καλώς (το 'χουμε φάει αυτό). Αλλά δεν είμαι ακόμα έτοιμος να δω «α π ε ν η μ ε ρ ώ θ η κ α ν» για το «They were debriefed». Για τις επικρατέστερες αποδόσεις του ρήματος ρωτάω.


----------



## SBE (Jan 29, 2013)

Aν το συναντούσα πουθενά σκέτο θα σκεφτόμουν ότι σημαίνει παραπληροφόρηση ή κάτι συναφές.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 29, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Είδα χθες σε έναν υπότιτλο να αποδίδεται "απενημέρωση".


Το ίδιο βλέπαμε, και τις ίδιες σκέψεις κάναμε. :)


----------



## Earion (Jan 30, 2013)

Με λύπη μου κι εγώ προσθέτω ότι η στραβοχυμένη *απενημέρωση* έχει επικρατήσει από δεκαετίες.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 11, 2013)

Πώς σας φαίνεται αυτή η χρήση του debrief; 

Μιλάει ο Μπαζ Λέρμαν (Λούρμαν κατά τον πανταχού παρόντα Μήτσο) για το πώς έτυχε να διαβάσει τον Υπέροχο Γκάτσμπι και να αποφασίσει να τον κάνει ταινία:What my idea was, I was gonna do a sort of bucket-list thing. 
And the bucket list thing was, I was gonna go on the Trans-Siberian Express.
In my mind, I thought it was gonna *debrief *me, it was gonna be great.
I'm there, like, five minutes, and I realized this not gonna be the romantic Dostoyevsky kind of, you know, *debriefing *experience I thought it would be. It's kind of a rattly old tin box.
I'm like, "What am I gonna do? This is ridiculous. You know, I'm only here, like, eight days. I'm going through Siberia."
And I had taken with me two things: I had a few bottles of Australian red wine and I had the then new iPod. And on it, I had music and I had two recorded books.
​
Μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί από το educate ή κάτι παρόμοιο; Ή εννοεί κάτι άλλο;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 11, 2013)

Μάλλον εννοεί κάτι άλλο ο Μπαζ. Διαβάζω εδώ:
As was his custom, he wanted to decompress by taking a trip, so he booked himself a passage on a trans-Siberian Express.

Νομίζω ότι ο Μπαζ λέει debriefing και εννοεί "χαλαρώνω". Ή το σενάριό μου γράφει "debriefing", ενώ αυτός είπε κάτι που γράφεται αλλιώς. Καμιά ιδέα;


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2013)

Το _divert_ απέχει πολύ φωνητικά. Αλλά με κάτι τέτοιο να το μεταφράσεις.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 11, 2013)

Τη δεύτερη φορά που το λέει ακούγεται καθαρά "ντιμπρίφιν". Την πρώτη όχι.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 11, 2013)

Νομίζω πως πρέπει να το δεις μαζί: "Debriefing experience" και πχ. να αποδώσεις χαλαρά αυτό που θέλει να πει ο έτσι-κι-αλλιώς-χαλαρός-ποιητής μπας και βγει νόημα. (Με το χαλαρός εννοώ εκείνη τη σύνταξη τού _I' like... you know..._ etc.)

Εδιτ: Σόρι, ξέχασα να βάλω γελαστή φατσούλα και να γκριζάρω τα γράμματα.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 11, 2013)

Ελπίζω μόνο να μην είχε στο μυαλό του το "degriefing experience".


----------



## bernardina (Jul 11, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Μάλλον εννοεί κάτι άλλο ο Μπαζ. Διαβάζω εδώ:
> As was his custom, he wanted to decompress by taking a trip, so he booked himself a passage on a trans-Siberian Express.
> 
> Νομίζω ότι ο Μπαζ λέει debriefing και εννοεί "χαλαρώνω". Ή το σενάριό μου γράφει "debriefing", ενώ αυτός είπε κάτι που γράφεται αλλιώς. Καμιά ιδέα;


Αν λέει σίγουρα debriefing νομίζω πως το εννοεί σαν ότι περίμενε να τον διαφωτίσει με πληροφορίες, πρακτικές οδηγίες κλπ. Και, φυσικά, αυτό δεν έγινε γιατί δεν ήταν ταξιδιωτικός οδηγός. Κάπως έτσι. :s


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 11, 2013)

Εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι μπορεί να εννοούσε μια εμπειρία κάθαρσης (υπερβολικό, ίσως), τελειώματος, ολοκλήρωσης μιας δουλειάς. Όπως το debriefing γίνεται στο κλείσιμο μιας αποστολής.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 11, 2013)

To strip a person of their briefs, shorts, or under garments. Να μου πάρει τα σώβρακα.:twit:


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2013)

a romantic Dostoyevsky kind of, you know, debriefing experience

Πού να χωρέσει η ρομαντική ντοστογιεφσκική εμπειρία σε όλα αυτά;;;


----------



## cougr (Jul 11, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι μπορεί να εννοούσε μια εμπειρία κάθαρσης [...]



Κάπως έτσι το εννοεί, δηλαδή, μια εμπειρία πνευματικής/ψυχολογικής κάθαρσης ή διεξόδου με σκοπό την ανανέωση και αναζωογόνηση.


----------



## pontios (Jul 12, 2013)

Το ταξίδι με το τρένο ήταν μια ευκαιρία να ξεκουραστεί και να χαλαρώσει, χωρίς αμφιβολία.
Όμως, όσον αφορά το Dostievsky debriefing experience - νομίζω ο σκηνοθέτης περίμενε ότι το ταξίδι στο Orient Express (δήθεν ένα ρομαντικό τρένο) θα τον ενέπνεε επίσης να διαβάσει τον Ντοστογιέφσκι - να τον κάνει "debrief" (δηλαδή να μάθει για τα ρομαντικά χρόνια της Ρωσίας μέσα από τα έργα του - σαν να τον ρωτάει τον ίδιο) - αλλά επειδή δεν ήταν εντυπωσιασμένος με το διάσημο τρένο, δεν ήταν καθόλου ρομαντικό - προτίμησε να διαβάσει το Great Gatsby.

Περίμενε μια ρομαντική εμπειρία στο τρένο επάνω αλλά απογοητεύτηκε.


----------



## pontios (Jul 12, 2013)

.. just adding (to my above post) - νομίζω λοιπόν ότι το debrief εδώ χρησιμοποιείται με τη συνήθη έννοια του όρου.


----------



## cougr (Jul 12, 2013)

Incidentally, I should clarify that my post above pertained to the meaning of "debrief" as found in the sentence "_...In my mind, I thought it was gonna debrief me, it was gonna be great._" (#12)

In regard to the expression "_romantic Dostoyevsky kind of....... debriefing experience_", I think that Luhrmann was alluding to the idealistic notion of escaping from the confines and/or harshness of everyday reality, which is a theme frequently associated with the romantic movement.


----------



## pontios (Jul 12, 2013)

cougr said:


> Incidentally I should clarify that my post above pertained to the meaning of "debrief" as found in the sentence "_...In my mind, I thought it was gonna debrief me, it was gonna be great._" (#12)
> 
> In regard to the expression "_romantic Dostoyevsky kind of....... debriefing experience_", I think that Luhrmann was alluding to the notion of escaping from the confines and/or harshness of everyday reality, which is a theme frequently associated with the romantic movement.



Isn't that the whole purpose of a trip - to escape the everyday reality?


----------



## cougr (Jul 12, 2013)

In many cases yes but my point is that Luhrmann was attempting to convey the fact that within a few moments of boarding the train he realised that it wasn't going to be a luxuriously ideal experience but rather, a rough-and-ready one.


----------



## pontios (Jul 13, 2013)

I agree, cougr.

This is my theory/stab in the dark, FWIW.
Given that Lurhmann directs romantic epics - he booked the trip hoping that the romantic setting on-board the Russian train, which he probably (romantically at least) imagined as a conduit to Dostoevsky's (romantic) spirit (and to a higher truth), would inspire him to "introspect" .. that's what I think he meant by "to debrief me". The train was meant to be conducive to introspection.
So "it was gonna debrief me" = it was gonna cause me/induce me to "introspect" - cause me to self-connect, self-explore.
Maybe this was meant as a kind of ritual in his continuous search for self improvement, a higher ("romantic") truth - the Dostoyevsky debriefing experience that didn't happen, as the romanticism dissipated and the inspiration fizzled inside the rickety old tin train.

So debrief is used in its normal sense - and debrief me = induce me to introspect.


----------



## cougr (Jul 13, 2013)

Possibly, but given the vast array of possible interpretations perhaps only Luhrmann himself can enlighten us as to what he specifically means when using the term.

In another article I found this:

After "La Boheme" gets its Broadway launch, Luhrmann plans a rare three- month "debriefing" to rest, travel, contemplate his next project and, he hopes, start a family with Martin.

So perhaps he just means a bit of rest and recreation with a bit of contemplation thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 13, 2013)

Έτσι κατάλαβα κι εγώ κάποια στιγμή. Ότι χρησιμοποιεί το "debriefing" με περίεργο τρόπο. Το απέδωσα "χαλάρωση", πάντως.


----------



## cougr (Jul 13, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι καλά έκανες, Alex.


----------



## pontios (Jul 14, 2013)

cougr said:


> Possibly, but given the vast array of possible interpretations perhaps only Luhrmann himself can enlighten us as to what he specifically means when using the term.
> 
> In another article I found this:
> 
> ...



He wants to relax of course, but it sounds like he also wants to bring emotional closure to his last project, La Boheme, to leave it behind and to recharge himself for his next project. I guess before he can start focussing on his next project he'd first need to let go of any emotional baggage - of any emotional attachment and investment he had in La Boheme - and that's where I think the debriefing (or self debriefing/self contemplation) comes into it essentially.
You can't undergo debriefing or self debriefing (he is debriefing himself here) without self contemplation and introspection - and the rest and travel is perhaps part of and conducive to the whole process (of debriefing) for him.
It would be wrong in my opinion to equate debriefing with relaxing (they are two different things!) - I think you need to look beyond that.
So I don't think the contemplation, or "a bit of contemplation" is "thrown in for good measure" as you say - I believe that it is the essential part of "debriefing".


----------



## pontios (Jul 15, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι μπορεί να εννοούσε μια εμπειρία κάθαρσης (υπερβολικό, ίσως), τελειώματος, ολοκλήρωσης μιας δουλειάς. Όπως το debriefing γίνεται στο κλείσιμο μιας αποστολής.



I just want to add - I think the good dr. nailed it.. (I just scanned through the older posts).

Νομίζω και εγώ ότι εννοεί (κατά κυριολεξία) μια διαδικασία κάθαρσης (purging the mind of burdensome thoughts/ καταπιεστικές σκέψεις) και ολοκλήρωσης (closure), στην προκειμένη περίπτωση. 
Είναι μια συνειδητή προσπάθεια και διαδικασία, πάντως.


----------



## cougr (Jul 15, 2013)

G'day pontios,

In regard to your two posts above I just wanted to note that I also agreed with the good doctor, however, as I have alluded to previously, because of the vast amount of differing meanings and types of "debriefing" (and I use "vast" here advisedly) and the fact that debriefing doesn't always necessarily involve introspection, reflection, closure and the like, one needs to be open as to it's interpretation where this isn't clearly delineated.

Also, due to the fact that in many contexts the term "debriefing" is inextricably linked with "relaxation", "unwinding", "de-stressing", "letting ones hair down" etc. etc., you'll find that the term is often used as code for these.

It is perhaps also noteworthy that in the article on Luhrmann to which I previously referred to (#29), when describing "debriefing" (apparently a term that Luhrmann uses often), the writer begins his account with the words *rest* and *travel* and concludes without any mention of the terms introspection, self-reflection, catharsis etc.


----------



## pontios (Jul 15, 2013)

Well said, cougr.



> Also, due to the fact that in many contexts the term "debriefing" is inextricably linked with "relaxation", "unwinding", "de-stressing", "letting ones hair down" etc. etc., you'll find that the term is often used as code for these.



I'm thinking that maybe it's code here for both unwinding/de-stressing etc.. + letting go (of a completed project/mission)?
There's an underlying sense of letting go/closure here too. 

It's like a state of relaxed detachment (where the mind is cleared/de-cluttered and disengaged from a completed project) so you can cope with and focus fully on the next gruelling engagement (well that's the aim of "debriefing", I think, as it applies here at least to Luhrmann). 

I always respect your opinion.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 21, 2014)

Από το Ορόγραμμα 124:

Για τους όρους _*briefing *_και _*debriefing *_προτείνονται οι νεολογικές αποδόσεις:



brief (ουσ.)|σύνοψη
brief (ρήμα)|συνοψίζω, προσυνοψίζω (π.χ. όταν γίνεται πριν από μια στρατιωτική αποστολή)
briefing|συνόψιση, προσυνόψιση
debrief (ρήμα)|μετασυνοψίζω
debriefing|μετασυνόψισηΟπότε η πρόταση για τον δεύτερο όρο είναι:
critical incident stress debriefing -> μετασυνόψιση της κατάστασης πίεσης κρίσιμων περιστατικών


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 21, 2014)

Zazula said:


> critical incident stress debriefing -> μετασυνόψιση της κατάστασης πίεσης κρίσιμων περιστατικών


Χμμμ, και όχι της πιεστικής κατάστασης;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 21, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Χμμμ, και όχι της πιεστικής κατάστασης;


Για αυτό έχει αναφέρει παραπάνω:

Μετά το αίτημα της κας Μαρίας Σαμαρά, στο Φέισμπουκ σχετικά με τους όρους: critical incident stress management και critical incident stress debriefing. Ακολουθεί το σκεπτικό και οι ελληνικές αποδόσεις:

Σχετικά με τον όρο incident η απόδοση περιστατικό είναι καταλληλότερη από το συμβάν, που αποδίδει συνήθως τον όρο event.

Όσον αφορά το stress (και στην ψυχολογία) αποδίδεται με το δάνειο στρες, αλλά και ως πίεση, κατάσταση πίεσης.

Οπότε η πρόταση για τον πρώτο όρο είναι:
critical incident stress management -> διαχείριση της κατάστασης πίεσης κρίσιμων περιστατικών


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 21, 2014)

Ναι, αλλά και εδώ νομίζω ότι η απόδοση δεν είναι σαφής, επειδή δεν διαφαίνεται αν είναι πιεστική η κατάσταση (με άλλα λόγια: διαχείριση της πιεστικής κατάστασης στα κρίσιμα περιστατικά) ή τα κρίσιμα περιστατικά (κάτι που είναι σχεδόν ταυτολογικό). Τεσπα, point of view.


----------



## Earion (Mar 21, 2014)

Όχι τεσπα, γιατί κι εγώ δεν το καταλαβαίνω.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 21, 2014)

Μου αρέσει πάντως που δεν ασχολείστε καθόλου με το _προσυνόψιση _- _μετασυνόψιση_...


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2014)

Μα τι είναι αυτά με τις συνόψεις; Στα αγγλικά you brief and debrief people. Στα ελληνικά συνοψίζεις καταστάσεις, πληροφορίες.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 21, 2014)

nickel said:


> Μα τι είναι αυτά με τις συνόψεις; Στα αγγλικά you brief and debrief people. Στα ελληνικά συνοψίζεις καταστάσεις, πληροφορίες.


Γεια στο στόμα σου! Τους ανθρώπους τους ενημερώνεις ή ενημερώνεσαι από αυτούς, δίνεις ή παίρνεις αναφορά. Μα πια!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 21, 2014)

Τα _συνόψιση _και _προσυνόψιση-μετασυνόψιση_ συνιστούν μέγα πραγματολογικό λάθος και γκάφα τεραστίων διαστάσεων για ορολογικό φορέα. Αν κάποιος δεν ξέρει, μπορεί πάντα να ρωτήσει — και να μάθει. *Ιδίως *αν θέλει να οροδοτεί!


----------



## Palavra (Mar 21, 2014)

Ιδίως στα της αστυνομίας, που λέγαμε στην αρχή του νήματος (φαντάζομαι και στις Ε.Δ. αλλά θα μας πει και ο Ζάζουλας), η ενημέρωση είναι λεπτομερής και γίνεται για την αποφυγή μελλοντικών λαθών, το ξεδιάλεγμα των πληροφοριών κτλ.

Debriefings originated in the military. This type of debriefing is used to receive information from a pilot or soldier after a mission, and to instruct the individual as to what information can be released to the public and what information is restricted. Another purpose of the military debriefing is to assess the individual and return him or her to regular duties as soon as possible.​http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debriefing


----------



## Zazula (Mar 22, 2014)

To ρήμα _brief _ουδεμία σχέση έχει με συνοψίσεις, και πρέπει κανείς να το αγνοεί τελείως ΚΑΙ να μην ανοίγει καν λεξικό*, για να το συνδέσει με τη _σύνοψη_. Αντιγράφω την πρώτη και βασική σημασία που έχει το ρήμα _brief _σ' όλες της ποικιλίες της αγγλικής γλώσσας (δευτερευόντως έχει και μια νομική σημασία στα βρετανικά αγγλικά) από το http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/brief?q=brief
Instruct or inform (someone) *thoroughly*, especially in preparation for a task​
Από πραγματολογικής άποψης, και η ενημέρωση και η απενημέρωση είναι λειτουργίες που χαρακτηρίζονται από πολύ προσεκτική, ενδελεχή και αναλυτικότατη εξέταση, και καμία σχέση δεν έχουν με συνοψίσεις και περιλήψεις.

____________
* Πράγμα για το οποίο εύλογα κράζουμε έναν μεταφραστή όταν το πράττει (δλδ άγνοια λέξης συν παράλειψη χρήσης λεξικού), κι είναι _απείρως χειρότερο _όταν το διαπράττει επίσημος φορέας ορολογίας· δεν απέχει πολύ απ' το να πει κάποιος «φωτεινό όχημα» το_ light vehicle_!


----------

